

How Madoff Did It - CalmQuiet
http://money.cnn.com/2009/04/24/news/newsmakers/madoff.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2009042406

======
CalmQuiet
There are lots of pointers for entrepreneurs: Things you should _not_ let
yourself slide into. What may seem like "little" ethical lapses that you
_seem_ like you could get away with... but may start you down a path for
misery (and possibly is wide distribution to others).

